# Little Black Lizards



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Has anyone noticed an influx of black looking lizards? I have always had the green ones on my patio, now I am seeing twice as many black lizards as the green ones.
I will post a pic as soon as I can take one.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Yep....have seen a bunch of them around Clear Lake


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Blame the BP oil spill... lol

Offer to represent the lizards in a class action lawsuit against BP.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

This one?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_Anole

Brown anole? A bunch in my backyard this year; one even rode with me in my kayak all morning long and luckily he did not get under my shirt or life vest. Not sure how I would react. An anole under my shirt or alligator in the Amand Bayou, some choices.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes they have magically appeared in Bellaire and are everywhere...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> Has anyone noticed an influx of black looking lizards? I have always had the green ones on my patio, now I am seeing twice as many black lizards as the green ones.
> I will post a pic as soon as I can take one.


There goes the Neighborhood !


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao.........^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Brown anole is quickly displacing the native greens. More aggressive and actually feed on the juvenile green anoles. Probably can't be stopped.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe they were hanging around the BBQ pit. I saw one come out from under the smoker cover and he was jet black.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

reb said:


> Maybe they were hanging around the BBQ pit. I saw one come out from under the smoker cover and he was jet black.


You sure he didn't come crawling out of an empty bottle of Schlitz?


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

You're not talking about a skink are you?


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Good topwater bait!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

No not hanging around the pit, that thought crossed my mind, but watched them for a long time and while on flowers, white down spouts and various other surfaces, they never changed color from the black. Guess I better start squashing them, I like my green ones better.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Bahamian anole is what we have in the Galveston area and they are displaing the native green anole...not sure if that is what yall are seeing.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

redfish203 said:


> Bahamian anole is what we have in the Galveston area and they are displaing the native green anole...not sure if that is what yall are seeing.


Sorry, should read displacing. Also, they have been in South Florida and the Keys for a long time. I am guessing they came in here from palms coming from Homestead FL.


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

Ive got these in Pearland. Similar to the green guys. But bigger.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Now the knight anole is huge about a foot long with the tail. Wish we had those in tx. Think they are also called cuban anole.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Guess my back yard is in transition - I've got plenty of both. Maybe I'll play like the US government and try to control their populations. I like both, but don't want to see the new guys bully the old green guys out of play. Time to get out the old Benjamin pump...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Guess my back yard is in transition - I've got plenty of both. Maybe I'll play like the US government and try to control their populations. I like both, but don't want to see the new guys bully the old green guys out of play. Time to get out the old Benjamin pump...


I was thinking that too. Only this year have I noticed the black/brown ones.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Resident feral cat loves em. Hunts them every AM.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I feel like I am in Jurassic Park every time I walk into my back yard with those dinosaur looking lizards running everywhere. Those buggers are MUCH faster than the regular green lizards too! I can see how we wont have many green lizards left real soon. I have declared war on them but I am not near fast enough to be making any real headway.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We had a large collection of the green lizards about a month ago, down to the strongest now I guess LOL A few were missing tails but they have all grown back now. I have a couple that sit out in my wood piles and it's like they are not even scared of me. I sit out there and have coffee before any wood working, they just watch. No Black ones and I have not seen any of the Mediterranean Geckos this year.

I feed this one big June Bugs LOL


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

That's just plain scary looking, Bill! I hope you have a heavy lid on that container! I will gladly give you some bricks if you need more!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Chuck said:


> That's just plain scary looking, Bill! I hope you have a heavy lid on that container! I will gladly give you some bricks if you need more!


LOL He is very friendly. I hold him all the time. He will just walk over to my hand and get on. He really is my Daughter's but I like him and do most of the holding LOL He will just sit on me and watch TV. Really laid back. The "spikes" are very soft under his head. He can puff out like a horny toad or get all flat to make them stick out more. I get him out sometimes when I'm working at the table and he just sits there watching. Don't try and run off or anything. When he gets bigger, I worry about his claws because they are sharp. He is just holding on tight but not in a threaten way. He just don't want to fall. He loves the water and swims very easy...looks like a alligator LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh and the round suction cup, it goes to his swing/hammock LOL I guess at some point today he decided to move things around.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

We've still got plenty of the green ones and I think they're multiplying!


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry to hijack, but Mr. Bill that thing is awesome ! 

Sent from my Obamaphone using taxpayers money.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Bill, that is a interesting creature. 
The Cuban anoles is driving out (eating) the green anoles, that is along with my murdering cat. I've rescued at least 6 greens from her this spring and i kill on the spot the Cuban browns.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

twoZJs said:


> Bill, that is a interesting creature. Is it eating your green anoles? The Cuban anoles is driving out (eating) the green anoles, that is along with my murdering cat. I've rescued at least 6 greens from her this spring and i kill on the spot the Cuban browns.


No, it has a home inside

It could eat them lol He can eat small mice but I don't feed him that, just different fruits, crickets and worms

Bearded Dragon and will max out around 2 feet long. We got him as a tiny baby and has had contact with us all the time. He can be funny at times.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well there is one less black one around today. Fool climbed up and got in my bug light, and you guessed it. When I turned it on it fried his arse....and that was a nasty smell..
Mine look like the pic HeavyChevy posted.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I caught this one in the pool the other day.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL He is my Favorite of all the Monsters.


----------



## SundayBeachBum (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a fix for the problem and he is for Hire.:rotfl:


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

SundayBeachBum said:


> I have a fix for the problem and he is for Hire.:rotfl:


good looking GSP, he seems to like the lizards.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wait till the mutate,lol


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh wait.... nevermind.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is the knight aka cuban anole there huge like 16"with the tail and mean. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

tbendbound said:


> We've still got plenty of the green ones and I think they're multiplying!
> View attachment 625691


I need to try that. LOL


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Time to move further North!


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

Illegal aliens . Kill' m all .


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

My beagle is on 24/7 alert for lizards. She can't leave them alone. She doesn't eat them, just kills them and puts them by the back door so we can see them. I told my wife that they are presents from Minnie (the beagle/Russell mix) but she doesn't seem to appreciate them.


----------

